# Best, most accurate temp/humidity gauge?



## lisa127 (Mar 18, 2016)

Please share your experience! I have the accurite from Lowes in my redfoot enclosure and I have had trouble with it from early on. And I don't think it's very accurate either. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 18, 2016)

Honestly, im not sure how you can test if anything is accurate, i have the zoomed thermometer with probe, its more accurate than the dial thermometer (as you all stated it would be) but how to know for sure ?


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 18, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Honestly, im not sure how you can test if anything is accurate, i have the zoomed thermometer with probe, its more accurate than the dial thermometer (as you all stated it would be) but how to know for sure ?


Good question!

It's not just accuracy either though. The thing never works right. If it gets tapped in the slightest bit the whole screen goes blank. I then have to bang it against my Palm until it comes back on and very gently put it back.


----------



## teresaf (Mar 18, 2016)

I have two of these in my tank and they always read very similar numbers....


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 18, 2016)

teresaf said:


> I have two of these in my tank and they always read very similar numbers....


My eyesight is not good enough to see the make of those. What brand?


----------



## teresaf (Mar 18, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> My eyesight is not good enough to see the make of those. What brand?


 I'm not sure now. It's not the same As the oneS that I have in my tank. they are kbj. it must be the one that is in the basement in my leopard tortoise enclosure. but they were only $12-$15 on Amazon and if you use two of this remote probe type you can compare them against each other. I like the ones with the remote probes so that the mechanism isn't exposed to the humidity


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 18, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> Good question!
> 
> It's not just accuracy either though. The thing never works right. If it gets tapped in the slightest bit the whole screen goes blank. I then have to bang it against my Palm until it comes back on and very gently put it back.


Maybe your battery for the thermometer is loose ? Or some wiring inside


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 18, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> Maybe your battery for the thermometer is loose ? Or some wiring inside


I changed the battery and it didn't help.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2016)

@G-stars has a good one that he can recommend.


----------



## G-stars (Mar 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> @G-stars has a good one that he can recommend.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WTH3NQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Here is the one I prefer. I've used at least 4 other ones and this one is the best so far.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you! I'll look into that one!


----------



## Dizisdalife (Mar 20, 2016)

The first Hygro/Thermometer I used was an Accurite with a wired probe. The unit had issues. The display would fade, or partially fade, making me suspicious of it's accuracy. I abandoned this model and went with another accurite that had a wireless remote sensor. It worked much better, except when I placed the wireless probe next to the base station the temperature and humidity of the two were not the same. After contacting the factory and using their suggestions for syncing the base and remote without success I decided to do some further testing. Placing the base and probe with three other mercury thermometers I found the the temperature was off 6-10 degrees. The mercury thermometers all agreed while the accurite was the odd temp. Then I used a common test for the hygrometer and found it to be as much as 20% off. Here is the test I used for the hygrometer: http://www.wikihow.com/Test-a-Hygrometer 

A friend of mine is in the cigar business. Apparently cigars are stored in a controlled environment where temp and humidity is critical to freshness. He tells me they spend tons of money on their sensing equipment and have it calibrated several times a year. He was doubtful that any of the low cost hygro/thermometers would be "accurate". But, he did recommend I look into Oregon Scientific products.

About 3 years ago I purchased a base station with a wireless remote probe similar to this one: http://store.oregonscientific.com/u...-bluetoothr-enabled-thermo-hygro-monitor.html and have not had any problems. The one I have is not bluetooth equipped, so I can't get temp and humidity on my smart phone. I have tested the hygrometer twice a year using the Wiki-howto from the above link and it has been off about 5%, but consistent, each time. I use it in my sulcata's night box. I have been happy with this product.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 20, 2016)

Dizisdalife said:


> The first Hygro/Thermometer I used was an Accurite with a wired probe. The unit had issues. The display would fade, or partially fade, making me suspicious of it's accuracy. I abandoned this model and went with another accurite that had a wireless remote sensor. It worked much better, except when I placed the wireless probe next to the base station the temperature and humidity of the two were not the same. After contacting the factory and using their suggestions for syncing the base and remote without success I decided to do some further testing. Placing the base and probe with three other mercury thermometers I found the the temperature was off 6-10 degrees. The mercury thermometers all agreed while the accurite was the odd temp. Then I used a common test for the hygrometer and found it to be as much as 20% off. Here is the test I used for the hygrometer: http://www.wikihow.com/Test-a-Hygrometer
> 
> A friend of mine is in the cigar business. Apparently cigars are stored in a controlled environment where temp and humidity is critical to freshness. He tells me they spend tons of money on their sensing equipment and have it calibrated several times a year. He was doubtful that any of the low cost hygro/thermometers would be "accurate". But, he did recommend I look into Oregon Scientific products.
> 
> About 3 years ago I purchased a base station with a wireless remote probe similar to this one: http://store.oregonscientific.com/u...-bluetoothr-enabled-thermo-hygro-monitor.html and have not had any problems. The one I have is not bluetooth equipped, so I can't get temp and humidity on my smart phone. I have tested the hygrometer twice a year using the Wiki-howto from the above link and it has been off about 5%, but consistent, each time. I use it in my sulcata's night box. I have been happy with this product.


Thank you for your recommendation! So you were having the same issues I have i see. Fyi, it totally died this morning.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Mar 20, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> Thank you for your recommendation! So you were having the same issues I have i see. Fyi, it totally died this morning.


Lots of Forum members have had success with Accurite products. They are a popular brand, I see them everywhere. My experience wasn't so good and I switched.


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> Thank you for your recommendation! So you were having the same issues I have i see. Fyi, it totally died this morning.



5 years ago, the regular cheap Accu-rite ones from the hardware store worked great and were very reliable. I'm still running a few. The newer models seem to be cheap, unreliable crap.

So its not just you. I knew about the one G-stars recommended because I asked this same question a few months ago when I could not find a decent one after several attempts.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tom said:


> 5 years ago, the regular cheap Accu-rite ones from the hardware store worked great and were very reliable. I'm still running a few. The newer models seem to be cheap, reliable crap.
> 
> So its not just you. I knew about the one G-stars recommended because I asked this same question a few months ago when I could not find a decent one after several attempts.


Thanks, Tom! I'll be ordering something today.


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> Thanks, Tom! I'll be ordering something today.



My pleasure. 

Let us know what you find and how it works for you. Looks like we could all use some advice here. Well, all except Joe and G, who seem to have it figured out...


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tom said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Let us know what you find and how it works for you. Looks like we could all use some advice here. Well, all except Joe and G, who seem to have it figured out...


I'LL do that. I had bought the accurite from Lowes because it was recommended by some. Hopefully I have better luck this time!


----------

